# Critic my playing.



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 26, 2010)

Anything I can improve on? (Also at the moment youtube has notified me "This video is still being processed. Video quality may improve once processing is complete.", It better increase because it was shot in HD (720p) and took a few hours to upload. Aside from that are there any suggestions on how I can improve?


----------



## MSalonen (Dec 26, 2010)

Your right hand could use some work, keeping everything tighter, in regards to picking and palm muting. Also, that song for instance calls for some harder hitting of the strings and you seem to have a pretty light touch.

Good job though!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 26, 2010)

I generally hit pretty hard and use 11's.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 26, 2010)

Pretty hard to critique you when you're playing Rammstein to be honest  You didn't really seem to struggle with anything, as should be expected. Nice work


----------



## JamesM (Dec 26, 2010)

^True dat.


----------



## GATA4 (Dec 26, 2010)

Haha that was cool man. I've never heard that song from Rammstein.

The only thing I would suggest is to see if you can downpick the beginning part instead of alternate picking it. That would make it a lot tighter . Great playing though, and I would also agree that you upload a more technically involved video so further critiques can be made (if you so desire).


----------



## oompa (Dec 26, 2010)

Yup, agree, you are well competent to play songs at that level, and if you want more specific/detailed critique you'll have to upload a video with well.. more technique involved 

It would probably be better if you uploaded a vid of you playing something that is pretty difficult/on the edge for you, because then the parts of your technique that needs work become more obvious to any critic. 

It might also be a good idea for the mods/gods <3 to move this to Beginners or Lessons Threads where people look to help.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 26, 2010)

GATA4 said:


> Haha that was cool man. I've never heard that song from Rammstein.
> 
> The only thing I would suggest is to see if you can downpick the beginning part instead of alternate picking it. That would make it a lot tighter . Great playing though, and I would also agree that you upload a more technically involved video so further critiques can be made (if you so desire).


Down picking makes it tighter? I generally like to alternate my picking so I don't always down pick. Well I'll give that a shot.



oompa said:


> Yup, agree, you are well competent to play songs at that level, and if you want more specific/detailed critique you'll have to upload a video with well.. more technique involved
> 
> It would probably be better if you uploaded a vid of you playing something that is pretty difficult/on the edge for you, because then the parts of your technique that needs work become more obvious to any critic.
> 
> It might also be a good idea for the mods/gods <3 to move this to Beginners or Lessons Threads where people look to help.


Alright so I guess I'll learn something, just tell me what to learn and I'll upload for some criticism.


----------



## oompa (Dec 26, 2010)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Down picking makes it tighter? I generally like to alternate my picking so I don't always down pick. Well I'll give that a shot.
> 
> It is obviously great to learn to learn all types of picking methods, but I think that what GATA4 meant was that on that particular riff it will sound tighter with down-picking only since it gives a better "chug chug" feel than just alternate picking it.
> 
> ...



Well that's kinda hard since I have no idea what's difficult for you and what isn't 

By playing something you handle fairly well and then ask for comments, more or less the only thing people can comment on is your _*phrasing*_ (which GATA4 was onto) and phrasing is also somewhat subjective.

If you find something to play that you can't execute/can execute but it is difficult for you, people can help you with your _*technique*_ (which more than often also leads to better phrasing).


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 26, 2010)

Alright I'll just need a 7 and some Nevermore backing tracks 
I have trouble with just about anything that deals with shredding. I'm self taught and never had a lesson in my life so I don't know any exercises to get better at it. Well let me re-phrase that... I have a hard time with ANYTHING lead guitar. I can do rhythm, but I get so lost in lead guitar. I try to "runaway" from learning it, but it's caught up with me. Yeah I know scales, but using them? I have no clue how to put them in a musical context or how to "blend" them.
Like this, I can play the rhythm to the song but lead... I'm as lost as someone on a deserted island out in the pacific. 
That lead guitar would be hell for me.
EDIT: Also epic post count.


----------



## KingAenarion (Dec 27, 2010)

If I were your teacher I'd get you to learn progressively harder lead parts that are incorporated with rhythm parts

I know it's awful but start with like Smells Like Teen Spirit and go from there... learn classic beginner guitar songs in their entirety. Eventually you'll move on to things like Sweet Child O' Mine, I believe in a thing called Love, Stairway to Heaven... and learn a lot on the way



Getting yourself a progressive lead guitar book wouldn't hurt either.


In terms of what to play for your own stuff.... that's about you. Jimi Hendrix just made up crazy shit based on what he knew. The best way to learn it is to do it. The more you do it the more you'll learn "Ok THAT sound like absolute balls, so don't do that again" and you'll come across gems that make you go "I LOVE that sound... I'm going to incorporate more into my playing"

A good way to do this by yourself is to get something like a looper and write basic rhythm parts and jam over the top of them.

A BETTER way is to get into a band and just muck around with ideas and original songs.


----------



## oompa (Dec 28, 2010)

great tip from the aussie here ^

(prepare for huge wall of text)

I am also completely self-taught, and you can definitely go all the way as far as technique goes. But again, it's about being self-conscious about your play.

Follow KingAenarion's pointers, they're great.

Add to that, don't be afraid to start shredding. I'm a strong believer in that you can almost never aim to high, just accept that everything will take a proportionate amount of time! (wanna learn a Loomis solo? start practising but accept that it might take you a year or five to nail  ) You can without a doubt start looking into basic shredding.

In a way you can divide guitarists into two groups, those who are happy with playing basic pop/rock/metal songs (nothing wrong with that!!), and those who decide to dip into the world of technique. And "world" is no understatement. Be prepared to treat the whole thing as a science eventually, if you want to really get good.

But, I'm gonna make this as short and basic as I can (concerning shredding) 

*Right hand:* Most people say shred with wrist power only. This is because it is the most gentle way, and you have better control and precision. Generally you will start involving elbow motion once you near your max speed, most people will argue that this is not good (less control, risk of cramping up). I could write another book about this part, but just go with that for starters. Practice pure wrist motion. Additional info: Some well known guitarists still shred a lot from the elbow.

*Left hand:* Not much to say here, you can start doing stretches if you want, but mainly it is about practice, practice, practice and coordination with your right hand. The coordination part is extremely well practised through scale runs. In addition they will build speed, dexterity and strength (strength actually is a much bigger part of accuracy and timing than you might expect).

*Scales:* Do them. Right from the beginning. Look up some simple scales, major, minor, chromatic and penta for starters. Jeff Loomis to John Petrucci still do these all the time in their practice routine (with variations), more or less everyone does. You can not do them too much. Practice doing them with _strict_ discipline and form. Start by strictly using alternate picking.

Make sure to do them with minimal range of motion (We're talking the pick barely making it across the string before you switch and go back), and start out _slow_. Everyone says you should start out slow. Everyone is right about that. Do them slowly and with minimal range of motion (zZz. I know) but this is the range of motion you'll have to use at high speed, and this is the range of motion you should hammer into your back bone at slow speed, working your way up. Try to go with the mindset that you are aiming for control, not speed. Because you need shit loads of control when you start to beat up Loomis' solos 

The reason guys like Loomis seem to rub their hand on the strings and the left-hand just crawls like a spider across the neck, is mainly because they have run scales a bajillion times, they practised the minimal range of motion thingy up to speed and not the other way around, and they've done a gazillion scale runs. Some of them also did a trillion billion scale runs. Most of them were scale runs.

So: to sum that block of text up: Google some tabs for basic scales, especially how chromatic scales work. Wrist motion only, alternate picking, minimal range of motion, start out slowly, aim for control not speed. Twist your panties as your technique, control, dexterity, agility, speed and coordination take leaps forward. 

As far as practice time goes, It's similar to physical workout. If you can spend 15 mins/day on running scales, that is great for starters. If you are a devoted psycho like many of us here at sevenstring  put more time into it, practice time is of course proportional to progress. But always make sure to have time to have some *fun* playing guitar. Motivation is key! Once an exercise is easy enough for you to do without looking at the neck, watch TV while you run those scales or practice that coordination thingy etc. That's what I and most people I know, do.

Either way, Keep asking questions as much as you need. There are no dumb questions, only dumb answers. If you feel uncomfortable doing it in this thread, we can do it through PM's. 

Good Luck!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks! Holy shit that's a lot to take in . Yeah I'll admit I have good control with rythem, but leads I get lost and that all vanishes along with tone. One of the reasons I've been running away from lead for so long. I detest how my tone is when I do so, but that may be my neck pickup. The only time I've made a lead and said " this sounds nice" was with a Duncan 59'. Played that with other neck pickups and was disgusted with my tone. Same with the bridge position, with a Seymour Custom I believe? What ever is in the Schecter Solo-6 Custom. So that's one reason why. Another is fear, some people fear bikes ( sounds silly I know) I have a fear of shredding. Looks like I know what I'm doing for a few years haha. +1 to oompa


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 28, 2010)

KingAenarion said:


> If I were your teacher I'd get you to learn progressively harder lead parts that are incorporated with rhythm parts
> 
> I know it's awful but start with like Smells Like Teen Spirit and go from there... learn classic beginner guitar songs in their entirety. Eventually you'll move on to things like Sweet Child O' Mine, I believe in a thing called Love, Stairway to Heaven... and learn a lot on the way
> 
> ...


Smells like Teen Spirit? God do I dislike Nirvana haha. But if it's for the sake of learning I'll try that. I've been told my friends try Green Day, A band I liked in 5th grade or so only because everyone else did and I was an outcast trying to fit in...anyway Green Day is okay, but I'll try there stuff too. The only lead sounds I love are Slash, Richard from Rammstein, Emil Wrestler from Daath, and Jeff Loomis ( favorite loomis solo is in Final Product). So heres to long nights of studying, playing, and annoying my parents lol.

EDIT: Loomis abuses diminished 7ths right? Some kind of Diminished scale. What are they so I can learn those?


----------



## oompa (Dec 28, 2010)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Smells like Teen Spirit? God do I dislike Nirvana haha. But if it's for the sake of learning I'll try that. I've been told my friends try Green Day, A band I liked in 5th grade or so only because everyone else did and I was an outcast trying to fit in...anyway Green Day is okay, but I'll try there stuff too. The only lead sounds I love are Slash, Richard from Rammstein, Emil Wrestler from Daath, and Jeff Loomis ( favorite loomis solo is in Final Product). So heres to long nights of studying, playing, and annoying my parents lol.
> 
> EDIT: Loomis abuses diminished 7ths right? Some kind of Diminished scale. What are they so I can learn those?



The solo on Final Product starts out with some tapping, and then goes into something that sounds diminished, yes. Thing is.. to explain a diminished scale, you'd need to get some theory down.

To put it _very_ short and basic, a scale is made from choosing a base key, picking some notes from there, call it a scale and stick to them. some are symmetric, meaning the interval between each note follows a pattern. A simple diminished scale is one of those symmetric scales, symmetric as every interval is 3 half notes (3 frets on the guitar, or one whole-step and one half-step in general theory).

so the tab for that would be (in C, meaning it starts out on a C note):

b-1-4-7-10-13-16-19-22-  (notice how it climbs 3 steps each time)

or, across the neck (same notes):


e -----------------------17--
b ----------------16-19------
g ----------14-17------------
d ----13-16------------------
a -15------------------------
e ---------------------------

In a way this scale sounds is as if it never "rests", it just wants to keep going forward looking for a note to "finish" on to reach some "peace" or something, but it never reaches it (theory geeks would describe it  ).

anyway, there is a world of theory to go with this, how scales relate to each other, why you can take a happy scale, move a couple of notes in the middle and suddenly the same scale sounds sad etc, why you can only play some scales over some chords etc etc.

I'd really recommend you to start with the Major, Minor, the standard "rock" Pentatonic and most of all, the Chromatic scales though. They cover most of the things that improve your technique and coordination. Once you look deeper into theory and technique you'll realize why


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 28, 2010)

Alright, I have " the complete idiots guide to music theory" So far it has helped but I still can't read intervals. All I know is "
 Intervals are the units by which music can be measured. You could say that intervals are to music what inches (or centimeters) are to carpentry. If a carpenter wants to know how "things" fit together, he needs to understand how to measure those "things". If a musician wants to know how music is put together, that musician needs to understand intervals.​ Intervals are defined by the Major scale. In other words, every aspect of music is compared to the major scale to see how "things line up". ​ Simply put, an interval is the distance between two notes and the distances between the notes of the major scale provide us with a reference point."
Simply all I know is it's the distance between to notes, but reading them I'm just like what the fuck is this? Example: 2w-4w-3h-1w-2w-4w-3h ( I have no idea if this is an actual one I just made this up. What I'm still lost in what do the numbers mean? I assume it's the amount of w which I believe are wholesteps and the h's are half steps?
​


----------



## oompa (Dec 29, 2010)

Yup (half/whole). 

Let's begin with an A open string and create an A major scale from there. The open string is A, and every fret on the way is a half-step. Meaning it takes 12 half-steps to reach a new octave.

A whole step is two half-steps, and on the guitar it is easier to cheat for starters and count everything in half-steps since, well, every fret is a half-step. The entire neck consists of half-steps only.

So, to create a major scale on the A string, you take the pattern for any major scale, which is: 

*Whole, Whole, Half, Whole, Whole, Whole, Half.*

(It is possible that your book describes this as 2W, 1H, 3W, 1H which is a stupid and confusing way to save a few letters of text  )

Converting it all to half-steps (frets on the guitar), we get: *2, 2, 1, 2, 2, 2, 1.*

These are the intervals that would make a major scale.
If you want to create an A major scale, you start at A and go up the scale according to the pattern. If we start with the open A string for example, the Tab would look like this on one string:

a -0-2-4-5-7-9-11-(12, which is A again)

Just memorize the pattern and ascend (or descend) accordingly, sorta. 

The next step is to figure out how your strings relate to each other (most are 5 half-steps from each other, meaning the 7th fret on the D string is the exact same note as the 2nd fret on the G string and so on). This would be the next thing to read up on, because when you start to get a hang of how the strings relate, you know why the above tablature is the exact same notes as this one:

e -------------------
b -------------------
g --------------1-2--
d -------0-2-4-------
a -0-2-4-------------
e --------------------

and you can start running the scales high up on the neck at blistering speeds and it sounds like you're soloing your butt off or something 

If it is any comfort, speedy improvisers are no addition/subtraction wizards. They just know the relations and intervals between the notes and strings on the guitar very well and they've run scales so much that staying on track requires little to no concentration at all.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 29, 2010)

Sweet, thanks for the help man! \m/


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 29, 2010)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Emil Wrestler



 at "Wrestler"

It's "Werstler"


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 29, 2010)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> at "Wrestler"
> 
> It's "Werstler"


Oh  my bad. I seem to do that all the time +1


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 29, 2010)

Rep for the Oompa!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 29, 2010)

for the right hand, How does Ivo get his tone so tight?


----------



## oompa (Dec 30, 2010)

thanks stealthtastic <3



GuitaristOfHell said:


> for the right hand, How does Ivo get his tone so tight? (youtubevids)



"Tone" is usually credited to things like your choice of strings, pick, amps, pickups etc. and on top of that when it comes to those clips, throw a studio into the equation  That makes it easier to get a very tight, aggressive "attack" that is whippy and snappy and tight. However, one should never hide behind production.

look at this fantastic clip:



That is Joe Satriani playing surfing with the alien on the kind of guitar+amp they sell as starter-kits next to the candy at gas-stations, I mean it doesn't even have enough frets to play parts of the song 

As far as the right hand goes, A way to make your rhythm tight and snappy is to work up a good feel and technique on your palm mutes. There are a hundred and one ways to palm mute when you play rhythm and it is something that usually comes along the road as you develop as a player. 

The same thing goes with phrasing in general, when you play a solo for the 100th time you start to feel that you should keep bending that note a tad longer, and put a little vibrato here, palm mute that note a little etc.

All those small details is what makes you sound like you, me sound like me, and what makes Joe Satriani sound like a god 

Point is, it is nearly impossible to get a really tight approach if your pickups, pick, string type, amp, and amp settings won't even allow you to in the first place.

I don't know where your palm-muting timing and feel is at right now, but it is possible that you can improve on that for starters, as a tight palm mute feel always make things sound tighter and that is often an important part of being a good rhythm guitarist. One good way to improve that is to experiment and practice a little with odd time signatures.

And while that helps a lot, no guitar player sound exactly like their idol when they're just playing at home, because the difference between playing at home and a studio-recorded piece of music is about several hundred thousand dollars in gear and a good amount of post-production


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 30, 2010)

My amp in general isn't the tightest one in the world, but my new cab has tightened up my bandit quite nicely and makes it sound fuller. I don't know what pickups I have but I'll get some pics up real soon, they sound decent for stock.


----------



## oompa (Dec 30, 2010)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> My amp in general isn't the tightest one in the world, but my new cab has tightened up my bandit quite nicely and makes it sound fuller. I don't know what pickups I have but I'll get some pics up real soon, they sound decent for stock.



I'm sure they're good enough for another 10-20 years of practicing  The reason I posted the Satriani clip is to show that you don't need good gear to sound like a guitar phantom. 

If you have a guitar with 6 strings and you can tune it, that's pretty much all you need to become as good as Loomis or anyone else. 

What I'm trying to say is that you don't necessarily have to focus too much on stuff like gear etc. Try to use gear to make you more motivated to play well/practise, rather than to make you sound better than you are. 

I don't know how to word that properly, I hope you understand what I mean


----------



## Skanky (Dec 30, 2010)

oompa said:


> thanks stealthtastic <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That clip surely is fantastic!

Such a good argument for the whole "The tone is in your fingers".

After watching the OP video again, I don't think there's much to improve with the song he's been practicing. Of course, you could tighten it up some, but it's close enough. DEFINITELY choose something more technically challenging for the next song though. That will truly show where your weaknesses are and what you need to work on to become a better guitar player.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 30, 2010)

That's the thing, any song I've learned ( rammstein, Halestorm, Girugamesh), I learned within a matter of minutes with no struggle. What's a good song that I may actually struggle learning? Just no Nevermore yet I don't have a 7 or I so would. Something moderate, but not easy, but not too difficult.


----------



## oompa (Dec 31, 2010)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> That's the thing, any song I've learned ( rammstein, Halestorm, Girugamesh), I learned within a matter of minutes with no struggle. What's a good song that I may actually struggle learning? Just no Nevermore yet I don't have a 7 or I so would. Something moderate, but not easy, but not too difficult.



Hmm! I don't know what you might struggle learning.
we'll I know a lot of things you might struggle learning  like surfing with the alien above for example.

But it is so relative, something moderate, but not easy, but not too difficult, that would describe just that song, surfing with the alien _for me_.

I could do that one, and get stuck on making some passages sound good and ask people here like "why can't I get this part up to speed" or "why does this lick sound so sloppy, I use my pinky on the X and Y notes and go ring finger on the Z note, would you rather swap Y and Z" etc etc. Surfing with the alien is a difficult song for you. But (no offence as I am guessing blindly here) I fear you might not repost for another couple of years if I say "THAT ONE!" 

KingAenarion had some splendid suggestions earlier in the thread, with Smells Like Teen Spirit and Sweet Child o' Mine. I know you don't like Nirvana but if you are going to dip into the world of technique, for starters you can't afford to be picky about artists or songs from a taste point of view.

For example, I don't listen at all to neither Satriani nor Vai, and I hold the two of them as some of the most technically advanced guitarists in the world. Now, when I say I don't listen to them, I mean that I don't like their type of music at all. However, I often go to them to learn details about phrasing etc because they are GODS in those departments. I've learned a bunch of songs by both of them through my development.

One example from the top of my head is that one day some years ago I decided to start looking into two-finger tapping (to progress to three etc later). I immediately turned to guys like Satriani, Vai and guys of those calibre, and it was obvious to me that Day at the Beach by, again, Satriani was a great song to do this with.

 

That isn't even Satriani playing (I couldn't find a live version by him on youtube  ) but just some dude playing the song, and if you notice, the entire song is about two-finger tapping. The guy in the vid is not putting out a flawless performance but that is beside the point.

The point is that I don't own a single record with neither Vai or Satriani (It is just a coincidence he keeps popping up in my posts, I can name 10 other guitarists that have been far more influental to me), but I often turn to them or players of similar skill because they are monsters at playing guitar. They're in the absolute top layer of guitarists out there no matter how you feel about their music. I can still sit and just study a live clip of Vai playing a song that sucks in detail for hours, because I dream of being as good as him. Then I go play whatever I like to play.

Like I said earlier, be prepared to treat this as science, and most guitarists out there have things to teach you, and ultimately, Loomis and Govan (guitar nerd), just as much as Gilmour (Pink Floyd oldie) or McLaughlin (jazz dude), are all professors in the subject I study, I do it purely from a student's point of view.

Even if you hate Guns n' Roses or Nirvana, try their songs out. I don't know how difficult Sweet Child o' Mine is to you but it is without a doubt a great song to practice basic lead guitar on, and if Slash can provide good practice material for you then you should gladly jump at it.

You're not learning to know the songs, you don't even have to like them at all, you are learning to know the instrument. Eventually as you get better at knowing where you're at with your playing, as you become more self-conscious, you'll be able to listen to a song you like and just go hey, I need to practice this stuff, and then you'll have an easier time finding your own practice material.

I just can't avoid typing walls of text, can I?  to answer your question short: I have no effin' idea where you're at mate  try Sweet Child o' Mine. If the timing seems to complicated, take a step back, if it is to easy, we'll find something else. If it's ok, bite your tongue and practice it until you can play along to it, or talk to us about how it goes.

Sweet Child O Mine tab by Guns N Roses @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

one tab in text format. Slash tune's down one step, if that is a problem we'll figure it out. 

YouTube - Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine

link to a youtube clip of what seems to be the original version with decent youtubeesque sound quality 

The exact background chord rhythm play might be hard to hear the timing of, but don't care too much about that, it is the lead and melodies we're after. Try nailing that part on 1:17ish, it is some good basic soloing, and, as opposed to the chord timing, try to be somewhat pedantic about the timing of the solo and lead parts. He starts a solo at 2:34 ish, feel free to have a go at it (I always say you can't aim too high), but it quickly gets fairly complicated for someone starting to practice leads, so it is not of importance at the moment.

And don't be intimidated because me and others here throw clips at each other of guys like Satriani, and you look at the clip half bored and go "yeah so he does all that doodling up on the neck" because you have a hard time relating to it.. The first time you look at a tablature and go "hmm.. what finger does he use where to play this part?" and go check it closely in a video, then my friend you are on the same roller coaster as the rest of us  that is exactly what we are doing and there are, eventually, a thousand details to study, everything from pick angle to left-hand wrist movement once you reach the point that those things start to matter 

Good luck!


----------



## Adari (Dec 31, 2010)

If you don't have any idea what will challenge you, try to learn Rising Force note for note. You will almost certainly not be able to play this (no offence to you).

Then try learning Dream Theater (Train of Thought or Systematic Chaos). This will be challenging.

If that's too difficult, try Iron Maiden (their debut album or Powerslave).

If that's too difficult, just learn some GN'R. It's mostly 4/4 rock rhythms.

If that's too difficult, learn AC/DC.

If that's too difficult, burn your guitar.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah, I understand.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 31, 2010)

Adari said:


> If you don't have any idea what will challenge you, try to learn Rising Force note for note. You will almost certainly not be able to play this (no offence to you).
> 
> Then try learning Dream Theater (Train of Thought or Systematic Chaos). This will be challenging.
> 
> ...




Rush is a good midstep between Iron Maiden and Dream Theatre , if I may add. Maiden has some simple solos (and some odd ones, wickerman throws me it is just weird....) but Stuff like Aces high and the Trooper are good simple tunes. It will also help get you familiar with playing odd chords and more progressive phrasings/counting.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 31, 2010)

Rush is awesome, and I do love AC/DC so I'll try.... THUNDERSTRUCK!


----------



## Adari (Jan 1, 2011)

I ALMOST put Rush in my post. They're just about my favourite band.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 1, 2011)

Adari said:


> I ALMOST put Rush in my post. They're just about my favourite band.


Good taste my friend. I'm finding a liking to diminished scales on a not of progress.


----------



## epsylon (Jan 3, 2011)

Which songs are you thinking about when you say "simple solos" for Iron Maiden ?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm tempted to learn some Santana. Too advanced for my skill level?
EDIT: Specifically this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXp413NynFk&NR=1


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jan 3, 2011)

to get better at soloing, practice scales........if u want a prog metal type of soloing style...learn the major scale with its modes them work from their. the harmonic minor and blues scales , with their modes are good to learn also


----------



## oompa (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll keep this post short for a change 
All I see is "I don't wanna do that song, I wanna do this song etc."
I've written half a book in this thread so far.

For the third (or so) time: Do scales, and start with the scales I told you about.
For the third (or so) time: I don't know your skill level, try the lead on various songs.
Stop looking for short cuts around the learning-by-doing method that applies to everyone.

Practice. Practice. Practice.

I don't know why you keep asking for advice when you avoid them


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll be getting a video up later today with my new axe that sounds better ( Yes I will be doing the solo). Probably either Rammstein Links 2 3 4, Adios or maybe a Halestorm song for a change.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 9, 2011)

I decided to upload my Metal Version of Taylor Swift's You belong in... I mean with me  because my friends like it so I figured how would you guys like it. Sorry for the quality, not the best by far. 
Let me know how you guys like it! I need to replace the strings on my classic because they're too light on the wound side so I had to make this version in Drop D vrs my normal Drop Db (C#).


----------



## Skanky (Jan 9, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> I decided to upload my Metal Version of Taylor Swift's You belong in... I mean with me  because my friends like it so I figured how would you guys like it. Sorry for the quality, not the best by far.
> Let me know how you guys like it! I need to replace the strings on my classic because they're too light on the wound side so I had to make this version in Drop D vrs my normal Drop Db (C#).






Please don't get upset by this, but I was pretty underwhelmed. I thought the idea here was for you to attempt something that was harder for you to play? It would be much easier to critique your playing if you played something challenging rather than some incredibly simple "chugga chugga" rhythm.

If all you want to do is rhythm, and aren't ready for soloing yet, that's fine. We've all been there man. But if you want to get better, try to play something more difficult - it's way more important to keep challenging yourself than to just pick stuff that you know you'll be able to play right off the bat.

So, here's some potential songs that might fit the bill for you. They're not all that difficult for a beginner guitarist, but definitely more challenging than what you've shown us so far:


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll do those when I can down-tune more with better strings


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 9, 2011)

Found one I am struggling with quite a bit. Metallica- Holier than thou. Looks like I need to work on this song.


----------



## Skanky (Jan 9, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Found one I am struggling with quite a bit. Metallica- Holier than thou. Looks like I need to work on this song.





There ya go. Much better. Definitely more challenging than your last 2 songs.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 12, 2011)

Skanky said:


> There ya go. Much better. Definitely more challenging than your last 2 songs.


It's just that one riff
Bridge
E----------------
B----------------
G---------------- into main riff 1
D----------------
A--1-0---0-1-----
E------3-----3---

I'm starting to get better at it.


----------



## rchrd_le (Jan 24, 2011)

Is there a difference for moving your hand under and over the neck to play the same note?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 24, 2011)

rchrd_le said:


> Is there a difference for moving your hand under and over the neck to play the same note?


 Not sure I understand your question.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 24, 2011)

Rivers of Gore - Brutal Tablature

Go to the tabs section; tons and tons of stuff to keep you busy for years.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 24, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Rivers of Gore - Brutal Tablature
> 
> Go to the tabs section; tons and tons of stuff to keep you busy for years.


  Right now I'm working on Metallica- All Nighatmare Long.


----------



## Skanky (Jan 24, 2011)

rchrd_le said:


> Is there a difference for moving your hand under and over the neck to play the same note?




There's no reason for doing this other than just showing a little "flair". I think it's cheesy, but hey, if you can do it without compromising your playing, all the more power to ya.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 24, 2011)

Skanky said:


> There's no reason for doing this other than just showing a little "flair". I think it's cheesy, but hey, if you can do it without compromising your playing, all the more power to ya.


 Oh as in... let's say I'm in drop C# (Db) and I play a riff constructed of all open notes and I just move my hand up and down the neck?


----------



## Skanky (Jan 24, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Oh as in... let's say I'm in drop C# (Db) and I play a riff constructed of all open notes and I just move my hand up and down the neck?




I guess so?

I'm talking about guitarists who sometimes move their fretting hand from the standard "under the neck, fingers up" position to the "over the neck, fingers down" position.

Like Michael Angelo Batio. 2:58


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 24, 2011)

Ohh that, I can do that in some rhythms.... just not shred. Btw that dude is insane.... holy shit.


----------



## Skanky (Jan 24, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Ohh that, I can do that in some rhythms.... just not shred. Btw that dude is insane.... holy shit.





Yeah, MAB is completely off the hook. Fast, accurate, very well-versed in music... and that's just when he's playing right-handed. The dude is ambidextrous also.

I hate him. 


EDIT: How's the Metallica tune coming along?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 24, 2011)

Skanky said:


> Yeah, MAB is completely off the hook. Fast, accurate, very well-versed in music... and that's just when he's playing right-handed. The dude is ambidextrous also.
> 
> I hate him.
> 
> ...


Hard, posted a thread dedicated to right hand techniques. I hope that's not 
"Cross posting". I don't want to give the mods any issues. They have enough to deal with .

EDIT: Some of the riffs are easy but some make me cramp up from getting so tense


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't anchor, use a closed fist when picking, use less motion in the picking hand, don't have a curve in the fretting hand, pick mainly from the wrist (Notice I said mainly, NEVER pick purely with the wrist, you'll need the elbow for string crossing and big leaps.), make your pinky not stick up in the air.

Oh, and always be relaxed, I remember a very wise musician once said "If you feel yourself getting tense or cramped when you play an instrument, stop playing before it gets ingrained in your playing."

?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 24, 2011)

Excalibur said:


> Don't anchor, use a closed fist when picking, use less motion in the picking hand, don't have a curve in the fretting hand, pick mainly from the wrist (Notice I said mainly, NEVER pick purely with the wrist, you'll need the elbow for string crossing and big leaps.), make your pinky not stick up in the air.
> 
> Oh, and always be relaxed, I remember a very wise musician once said "If you feel yourself getting tense or cramped when you play an instrument, stop playing before it gets ingrained in your playing."
> 
> ?


Thanks! I'll be sure to try this when I can play ( I can't play after 7 where I live).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 24, 2011)

With regards to anchoring, it's something I'm still on the fence about. I've always been told to not anchor as it's terrible and will slow me down, thus, I don't anchor. Yet a lot of awesome players I know and some greats anchor. A great example of someone that anchors is Dylan from brain drill, he is ridiculously fast.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 24, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> With regards to anchoring, it's something I'm still on the fence about. I've always been told to not anchor as it's terrible and will slow me down, thus, I don't anchor. Yet a lot of awesome players I know and some greats anchor. A great example of someone that anchors is Dylan from brain drill, he is ridiculously fast.


 Never heard of him. I'm new to the lead scene so I'm still learning. I'd love to learn a Nevermore song but I can't imagine how hard that would be .


----------



## Skanky (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't anchor, but I'm not a speed demon either.


That being said, revisit the Michael Angelo video i just posted. He anchors like a mofo.


----------



## mountainjam (Jan 25, 2011)

To the original poster-my advice to you is if you have troble soloing but know your scales, play them over and over, everytime you practice, until your brain starts remembering where diff modes and scales meet on the fretboard. Once you have a good feeling for that, just improvise solos. Jump notes and strings and between diff scales. Then experiment with legato, hammer on's and pull off's, and all sorts of diff techniques. The possibilities are endless. Hope that helps


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 25, 2011)

Skanky said:


> I don't anchor, but I'm not a speed demon either.
> 
> 
> That being said, revisit the Michael Angelo video i just posted. He anchors like a mofo.



Shawn Lane doesn't anchor, and he's infinitely faster than MAB, and his stuff is also more complicated


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 25, 2011)

Excalibur said:


> Shawn Lane doesn't anchor, and he's infinitely faster than MAB, and his stuff is also more complicated



That's not really an overwhelming reason not to anchor however is it? Guthrie anchors...Yngwie also does......Shawn was just wired differently to practically everyone else at all so as much respect as I have for the man it's fairly pointless to hold him up as an exemplar for any particular area of endeavour - the man was a genius and therefore all bets are off  

Anchor....don't anchor.....just find something which works for you and stay relaxed.


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 25, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> That's not really an overwhelming reason not to anchor however is it? Guthrie anchors...Yngwie also does......Shawn was just wired differently to practically everyone else at all so as much respect as I have for the man it's fairly pointless to hold him up as an exemplar for any particular area of endeavour - the man was a genius and therefore all bets are off
> 
> Anchor....don't anchor.....just find something which works for you and stay relaxed.



Paul Gilbert also doesn't anchor 
It's just best not to anchor in the first place, it's a bad habit.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 25, 2011)

Rubbish. 

The only bad habits are those which have a proven negative effect on your playing - anchoring is totally subjective and as perhaps one of the only people who has a hope of playing Shawn's lines (Guthrie) DOES Anchor it just amplifies my point - do whatever works for you personally.


----------



## oompa (Jan 25, 2011)

Excalibur said:


> Bla bla bla don't anchor, anchoring is bad



Stop talking out of your A**, several godlike guitarists anchor all the time, Michael Angelo Batio, John Petrucci, Guthrie Govan, Jason Becker, Joe Satriani, Stevie Vai and John Frusciante are some that comes to mind who anchor now and then or all the time and there you undeniably have some of the guitarists with the best technique in the world.

It's all up to you if you want to anchor i.e if it feels natural and gives a more controlled feeling.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 25, 2011)

what exactly is anchoring? ( Such a noob at this), and does Jeff Loomis anchor? Along with James Hetfield, Emil Werstler, Slash, and Van Halen. Only because these are the only lead guitarists/ rhythm I'm really really into ( other then RZK from Rammstein, but he doesn't make many leads unless he's playing in Emigrate).


----------



## oompa (Jan 25, 2011)

Anchoring means that you "anchor" your wrist, usually by placing it on the trem and/or placing your pinky against the side of the pickup/s (or somewhere in that area). Some just anchor slightly and use it as some sort of base-touch-point to quickly get a feel of where they're at, some anchor very firm and strict when they shred. It can give more control and accuracy by always having a reference point if you are comfortable with it.

Personally I don't anchor, to me it is restricting, but it definitely is equally good technique, as shown by a wide range of kicketyass guitarists and it is just an individual thing.

Jeff Loomis anchors here and there.

take a look at this:



You see him do it here and there throughout the song, but look at about 1:13-> and you should be able to clearly see how his right hand pinky just stays in place while the rest of the hand sorta does its thing. If you have time to look at the entire clip, notice how his pinky often just falls back to that same spot next to the knob.


----------



## Skanky (Jan 25, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> what exactly is anchoring? ( Such a noob at this), and does Jeff Loomis anchor? Along with James Hetfield, Emil Werstler, Slash, and Van Halen. Only because these are the only lead guitarists/ rhythm I'm really really into ( other then RZK from Rammstein, but he doesn't make many leads unless he's playing in Emigrate).





Yeah, like someone said - don't get hung up on this whole "anchor / don't anchor" debate. It's been going on here forever.

Do what works for you. Make sure you STAY RELAXED (all caps for absolute importance).


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 25, 2011)

oompa said:


> Anchoring means that you "anchor" your wrist, usually by placing it on the trem and/or placing your pinky against the side of the pickup/s (or somewhere in that area). Some just anchor slightly and use it as some sort of base-touch-point to quickly get a feel of where they're at, some anchor very firm and strict when they shred. It can give more control and accuracy by always having a reference point if you are comfortable with it.
> 
> Personally I don't anchor, to me it is restricting, but it definitely is equally good technique, as shown by a wide range of kicketyass guitarists and it is just an individual thing.
> 
> ...



Ahh okay. haven't tried anchoring yet. and God do I LOVE Loomis . What amp is he using by the way ( not trying to get off topic).
EDIT: To all the haters of anchoring if Loomis does it at times then that's good enough for me.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't anchor therefore anchoring is wrong and my argument is right. The real reason I don't anchor is you can sharp a floyd with a movement of the wrist and playing floyds broke me resting on bridges. I rest a light bit on the strings and move up and down as I go. The nice thing about not anchoring is you can use a consistant pick angle, usually when you anchor and move from a point your pick angle changes every string. 

(I be trolling)


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 25, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I don't anchor therefore anchoring is wrong and my argument is right. The real reason I don't anchor is you can sharp a floyd with a movement of the wrist and playing floyds broke me resting on bridges. I rest a light bit on the strings and move up and down as I go. The nice thing about not anchoring is you can use a consistant pick angle, usually when you anchor and move from a point your pick angle changes every string.
> 
> (I be trolling)


Oh, well at the moment I'm just going to do whatever works.


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 25, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> The only bad habits are those which have a proven negative effect on your playing - anchoring is totally subjective and as perhaps one of the only people who has a hope of playing Shawn's lines (Guthrie) DOES Anchor it just amplifies my point - do whatever works for you personally.



I'll agree with you on some points, but disagree on others, because I respect you 






oompa said:


> Stop talking out of your A**, several godlike guitarists anchor all the time, Michael Angelo Batio, John Petrucci, Guthrie Govan, Jason Becker, Joe Satriani, Stevie Vai and John Frusciante are some that comes to mind who anchor now and then or all the time and there you undeniably have some of the guitarists with the best technique in the world.
> 
> It's all up to you if you want to anchor i.e if it feels natural and gives a more controlled feeling.


Frusciante isn't known for his amazing technique, and have you seen how tense Petrucci is when he plays? Anchoring is bad no matter who does it, it just so happens that these guys are amazing no matter what they do, i'm not saying that people who anchor are BAD, it's just that it causes unneeded tension.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 25, 2011)

Meh, you know...subjective, objective.....can't prove much either way on this issue but I have to say that I really feel your last statement should read:



> i'm not saying that people who anchor are BAD, it's just that it can sometimes cause unneeded tension



I used to anchor when I first picked up a guitar... then I got told it was bad technique and stopped doing so....and although I don't play any more I got into the habit (I think Fred observed it) of not anchoring most of the time and then very gently "touching down" occasionally when fast picking on the top couple of strings - and that's simply a foible of my playing style and picking hand shape to allow me to keep the muting as clean as I want. 

Most tension actually comes from an excess of elbow picking or a desire to play beyond one's ability, I don't believe that simply anchoring causes one to become tense.


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 25, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Meh, you know...subjective, objective.....can't prove much either way on this issue but I have to say that I really feel your last statement should read:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends how they anchor I guess, not all unanchored guitarists have relaxed picking hands either, just look at Kirk Hammett 
I rarely use a pick (I'm a Bassist), but when I do, I have a pretty relaxed picking technique and I don't anchor, so my post might be a bit biased.


----------



## oompa (Jan 25, 2011)

Excalibur said:


> Anchoring is bad no matter who does it, it just so happens that these guys are amazing no matter what they do, i'm not saying that people who anchor are BAD, it's just that it causes unneeded tension.



But how can it even be an argument to say that playing the way Vai, Petrucci, Cooley, Loomis, Satriani, Batio and Govan does is bad technique? What do you need technique for then? Do you really think that during their combined bajillion hours of evaluating their technique, it never struck them to quit anchoring because it is bad for them?

Or do you think that maybe it is actually individual, some guitarists have no problem with it, some do and that's it?

Arguing about which is better is stupid when it is obvious that both ways can work flawlessly and it is just an individual preference.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't see the point in the argument just yet. Anyway I have another issue as well. It only happens at this fret though. 13th fret of the G it keeps ringing. I don't believe it's the guitar because it's occurring on my Raven as well. It sounds like as if I had some reverb on (which I don't), and I tried muting past the nut and the space between the string through and my T.O.M bridge.


----------



## Excalibur (Jan 25, 2011)

oompa said:


> But how can it even be an argument to say that playing the way Vai, Petrucci, Cooley, Loomis, Satriani, Batio and Govan does is bad technique? What do you need technique for then? Do you really think that during their combined bajillion hours of evaluating their technique, it never struck them to quit anchoring because it is bad for them?
> 
> Or do you think that maybe it is actually individual, some guitarists have no problem with it, some do and that's it?
> 
> Arguing about which is better is stupid when it is obvious that both ways can work flawlessly and it is just an individual preference.



I guess you do have a point, then again Vai/Cooley/Satch/Govan are hardly average joes 

I personally don't see the appeal of anchoring, it's a crutch of sorts IMO.


----------



## Skanky (Jan 25, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> I don't see the point in the argument just yet. Anyway I have another issue as well. It only happens at this fret though. 13th fret of the G it keeps ringing. I don't believe it's the guitar because it's occurring on my Raven as well. It sounds like as if I had some reverb on (which I don't), and I tried muting past the nut and the space between the string through and my T.O.M bridge.




Just to clarify,

When you play the note at the 13th fret on the G string (lol), this tone does NOT go away even after you deaden the strings quickly?

Sounds like the resonant frequency in your tremolo springs. You can fix this by putting some foam or electrical tape around your tremolo springs.

If it's not that, it's more than likely just strings that you haven't muted while playing. Happens to everyone. Sometimes keeping control of excessive string noise is harder to learn than the thing you're practicing!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 25, 2011)

Skanky said:


> Just to clarify,
> 
> When you play the note at the 13th fret on the G string (lol), this tone does NOT go away even after you deaden the strings quickly?
> 
> ...


My guitar doesn't have a tremolo.


----------



## Skanky (Jan 25, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> My guitar doesn't have a tremolo.




Well, we need some more detail from you then.

Could it be the note ringing on the G-string *behind* the 12th fret while you're playing it? For example, you do an open G to a hammer-on at the 13th fret... this will cause the string to vibrate from the nut to the 12th fret.

Do you hear it through the amp?

Do you hear it when there's NO amp?

Can you mute all the other strings and still hear it?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 25, 2011)

Skanky said:


> Well, we need some more detail from you then.
> 
> Could it be the note ringing on the G-string *behind* the 12th fret while you're playing it? For example, you do an open G to a hammer-on at the 13th fret... this will cause the string to vibrate from the nut to the 12th fret.
> 
> ...


 Going to test the amp idea... Yes I do hear it on BOTH my guitars.
Tried the hammer on thing ...mutes it. Oh and I accidentally said 12th when it's the 13th . Anyway you know when you stop fretting (especially acoustically) it kills the note? Well on this specific fret it doesn't die completely. It keeps ringing a little bit. I think it has to be something I'm not doing right if it's happening on my Schecter and Raven. So I don't believe it's the fret job. My friend suggested "The Foam Method" where I put foam just past the nut to kill the ringing. I don't know much about it though.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 1, 2011)

Didn't warm up cause my internet takes forever to upload so I kinda rushed it, but managed to get something decent. The Mic on my camera is not the best nor is my amp so I hope some won't judge from that. anyway I just kinda wanted to get a few riffs that I found challenging up ( All stuff I wrote actually, I decided to really go where I don't normally. For the tapping and hammer on/ pull offs I did use a wah pedal. Not Sure if I shouldn't of.)


----------



## Skanky (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 1, 2011)

Skanky said:


>


noodles?


----------



## Skanky (Feb 1, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> noodles?





yup. noodles. as in, you're just "noodling" around on the guitar.

Thought you were gong to play a Metallica song?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 1, 2011)

Skanky said:


> yup. noodles. as in, you're just "noodling" around on the guitar.
> 
> Thought you were gong to play a Metallica song?


Ohh, my damn CD player didn't want to play any CD's because it's old and needs to go to hell. I hate my amp without the CD backing it up


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 11, 2011)

Bumpin!  at :52 is when this song gets difficult because I'm not used to playing that style of a riff. The beginning and a few other parts I have down. What I don't get is how Ivo and Simons hands (right hand) look so relaxed. I tend to tense up for some reason . My friend jokingly told me ( or at least I hope ) have a beer to relax you.
I have a few problems with that theory if he was serious.
1. I'm 17 so that's illegal
2. More importantly I don't want to depend on alcohol to keep my hand/ mind in a relaxed state. What can I do to keep my hand relaxed? I feel the tensing up is preventing me from playing faster while down picking.

As of now I alternate pick just because I've been doing that without thinking and keeps me relaxed, but I've been told I could get a tighter sound with down picking. Thanks to all who have helped me and those that will.


----------



## rug (Mar 11, 2011)

Play slowly, with a metronome - at a tempo where you can play it with minimal movement, cleanly, without ANY tension. Aim to play with control, not with speed...and the speed will come. Any guitarist that has their hands look relaxed while playing has simply spent hours, and hours, and hours, and hours of playing with no tension in their hands or body, aiming to play with complete control. 

There are no shortcuts.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 11, 2011)

rug said:


> Play slowly, with a metronome - at a tempo where you can play it with minimal movement, cleanly, without ANY tension. Aim to play with control, not with speed...and the speed will come. Any guitarist that has their hands look relaxed while playing has simply spent hours, and hours, and hours, and hours of playing with no tension in their hands or body, aiming to play with complete control.
> 
> There are no shortcuts.


It's not so much as it is about speed (kinda is), but the tensing up slows me down, but more importantly effects my accuracy slightly ( Which pisses me off ). I think I'll start much slower. The only issue is my patience, I have low tolerance for many things.


----------

